# One Shining Moment.........WOOOOOOOOOOOO



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Couldn't have said it any better than these pictures, woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like "one constipated moment for roy williams"

that traitor...... uke: uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How big is May??? He was an animal last night. NC got Illinois to play the game they wanted them to play. Their passing game is usually not so helter skelter. They were kind of in panic mode all evening. They were lucky to be as close as they were. Great game though!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Congrats* to North Carolina!!! Thanks to them I won my inter-office pool!!! (no money involved of course!  :beer:

I have followed NC basketball for many years ...even before the Jordan era! It is great to see them rise to the cream of the top! Poor Duke...maybe they'll lose some recruits down Tobacco Road a few miles!

Sean May is a great college player. It will be interesting to see how he does in the NBA some day. He is not big by NBA standards. Here are his stats:

Sean May
Forward/Center | #42 | Junior | Roster

Height: 6-9
Weight: 260 lbs.
Hometown: Bloomington, IN

Lookin for the repeat next year!

Benelli


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats North Carolina! And I had them picked to win :jammin:

P.S. this is my 100th post!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Not gonna BS you, that was one great 100th post.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Announcers all year have had man-crushes on sean may and the officials let him away with murder. He has good feet and a nice shooting touch, but too many of his opportunities are created by him just throwing smaller players out of the way. He won't be doing that crap in the nba.

He got away with murder the other night, and augustine played like a guy who was throwing the game.

I honestly don't think illinois could have played any worse. I've watched them play a few times this year and that was as bad as they can play. Oh well, UNC won and somewhere matt doherty is petitioning the ncaa for his title ring.

You may have a ring roy, but it was still matt's team.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with a lot that you said, however I don't think that you can knock Roy. He did bring his style of play with him and it fit the players quite well. Matt gets a bad rap from a lot of people and that is not fair one bit, his recruiting class that wont his title is one of the better recruiting classes I've seen out of any program throughout the country. Yeah I agree with the strong man love that a lot of the media had on May throughout the season and tourney, but the inside game isn't meant to be flowers and bubble baths. I only watched Illinois play a couple times this year, but I guess I attribute their play to playing a team that had athletes that were just as good and better for once. Gonna be a long off season, hopefully the last 7 games of the NBA season go south for memphis and the wolves win out.


----------



## TheirProudDad (Apr 20, 2005)

Inspired by NC I had to make my own video for the JFK Fightin' Irish of La Palma, CA View video here.

http://www.ocsportsfans.com/onemoment.htm


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

uke:

It should have been AZ and UNC with the 'Cats stomping their guts out, but noooo, they had to choke!!!!
I was surprised that Williams didn't choke this game too! Ah well, the sun shines on a dog's butt every once in awhile too!!!

Just teasin all you UNC fans. I don't like UNC but in yoru favor, I hate Duke even more!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

UNC may have the title but NC State has the coolest Student Body President ever, the Pirate Captain:

http://pirate.phora.net/votefor.html

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,153840,00.html


----------

